# Unknown Hercules



## lifeontwowheels (Mar 11, 2012)

New poster and no clue what I have. I bought a Hercules 3 speed off Craigslist and the various parts are really throwing me off on the date.

1) The headbadge looks pre-Raleigh or just at the takeover. Looks to be brass under the paint and has "Birmingham, England".

2) Sturmey Archer AW with a 65 date stamp. 

3) SA twist grip shifter.

Having trouble finding a serial number in any of the usual spots. 

Comparing to some photos online, it seems to match to a mid '50s Herc; other photos seems to point to a mid-60s AMF Herc. Photo below, any thoughts? Regardless of year I am really looking forward to cleaning this up and making it a daily rider.


----------



## sam (Mar 11, 2012)

those three bands on the seat tube tell me it's an AMF bike


----------



## lifeontwowheels (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I was seeing on the one photo. I'll post the others of the bike later.


----------



## lifeontwowheels (Mar 12, 2012)

The rest of the photos:


















And a few questions:

1) Does this follow the Raleigh thread counts and other quirks when it comes to things like headset, bottom bracket, seatpost etc.?

2) Mid-60s AMF Herc... sacrilege to consider a powdercoat?

3) How do these handle? Especially with a front rack/basket and load?


----------

